# έχει το ακαταλόγιστο



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2011)

Έχει το ακαταλόγιστο ο 32χρονος δολοφόνος.
Βικτόρια Μπέκαμ: Είπαμε, έχει το ακαταλόγιστο.
Όταν ο αρχιτέκτονας έχει το ακαταλόγιστο.
Ο Τσίπρας στον Κακλαμάνη: Κανείς εδώ δεν έχει το ακαταλόγιστο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 4, 2011)

insane για να κάνω την αρχή, αλλά φυσικά μόνο για τη λέξη, όχι για τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις, Άλεξ, στις οποίες θα έμπαινε διαφορετική λέξη ή φράση ανάλογα με το νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Έχει το ακαταλόγιστο ο 32χρονος δολοφόνος. = is not responsible for his actions (by reason of insanity)
Βικτόρια Μπέκαμ: Είπαμε, έχει το ακαταλόγιστο. = is mentally unfit (and cannot be held responsible for her actions)
Όταν ο αρχιτέκτονας έχει το ακαταλόγιστο. = is too stupid to reason with
Ο Τσίπρας στον Κακλαμάνη: Κανείς εδώ δεν έχει το ακαταλόγιστο. = can claim lack of culpability (εντάξει, το παράκανα)

Καλημέρα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Για την περίπτωση του υπόλογου για τα λόγια και τις πράξεις του, όχι για το απλό ακαταλόγιστο επειδή το 'χει χαμένο:
Nobody will be held unaccountable / unanswerable for his words and actions.

Όχι, δεν θα κάνω πολιτικό σχόλιο, κι ας σπάσουνε τα δόντια απ' το σφίξιμο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Παρότι αυτό δίνει ευρήματα και στο uk, θα έλεγα ότι είναι κακά αγγλικά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσει και πιστεύω πως φταίει η άρνηση του unaccountable. 
Tο έγραψα όμως επειδή ήθελα να προσθέσω το _held accountable_, που ζει και βασιλεύει εντός και εκτός UK.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Α, δεν πήρα χαμπάρι ότι το παρέλειψα. Ωραία. I cannot be held accountable. (Βρείτε ένα καλό λόγο...)


----------

